# Surfacing with a router



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Thought this might be of interest.

Surfacing rough lumber without a 16" jointer - by GaryK | LumberJocks.com :: woodworking community


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

That's pretty slick..thanks for posting the link!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

An ingenious version of the skis Gene, I hope that everyone noticed the size of the cutter which I recommended in a post some days ago when some members thought it unsafe!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great link, Gene! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes, I noticed Harry.. Of course, just because GaryK says its what he does doesn't make it safe, any more than or Incra recommending climb-cutting makes it safe or my recommending not going over 1" makes it unsafe... Some may feel safe with 2" or larger... to each their own!! 

I've use a 1" bit with skiis, as well as with a layout similar to his (cruder and w/o the wheels). After holding the 3hp router in my crude setup and feeling the torque as planing depths varied, that's as large as *I* would go. Others mileage may vary.

Granted, I may be being a bit overcautious but, due to the number of injuries members have received lately, I'm choosing to err on the side of safety in both my own personal use and recommendations. 



harrysin said:


> An ingenious version of the skis Gene, I hope that everyone noticed the size of the cutter which I recommended in a post some days ago when some members thought it unsafe!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I do realise Jim that you have only been using skis for a very short time, once you gain experience you will gradually gain confidence, and when you've got the years of experience behind you like I have, then the sky will be the limit.


----------

